# Suggest cheapest reliable PSU for HD 7770!!



## ghemanth90 (Feb 17, 2013)

Guys,

can a 350W PSU's suffice HD 7770??

Link --> Power Supplies - TechShop.in - Buy Tech Online Now!!!
FSP SAGA II 350 350W Power Supply - Rs.1,686
FSP SAGA II 400 400W Power Supply - Rs.1,968

Link --> Theitdepot - Power Supply (PSU)
Corsair VS Series VS350 -  Rs.2,115

Is there any PSU that costs less than 2k and suffice HD 7770?


----------



## ashis_lakra (Feb 17, 2013)

ghemanth90 said:


> Guys,
> 
> can a 350W PSU's suffice HD 7770??



Yes, It's sufficient. Though we'd like to know your whole system config to get a better idea of your total power consumption.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

FSP SAGA II 400 is recommended. What other hardware do you have?


----------



## Neo (Feb 18, 2013)

Yep. FSP Saga II are very VFM. Get the Saga II 400.


----------



## ghemanth90 (Feb 18, 2013)

ashis_lakra said:


> Yes, It's sufficient. Though we'd like to know your whole system config to get a better idea of your total power consumption.



my system's specs

CPU - Intel DC E5700 3GHZ
RAM - Transcend 2gb 1333 Mhz DDR3 
(will get a Transcend 4gb 1333 Mhz DDR3 while shopping for my GFX card)
MB - Gigabyte G41MT-S2
Samsung LCD 18" - 1366x768


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 18, 2013)

dude, you dnt want to use a 350w psu with 7770... go for a CX430v2 from corsair.. you will not regret it.


----------



## ghemanth90 (Feb 18, 2013)

t





anirbandd said:


> dude, you dnt want to use a 350w psu with 7770... go for a CX430v2 from corsair.. you will not regret it.



I'll probably use HD 7770 for 6 months. I'm planning to give that card to my relative after 6 months..
So I thought of getting cheapest reliable PSU under 2k.
Corsair CX430 costs 2.8k which is well above my budget.
Considering the above responses I've decided to get FSP SAGA 400..


----------



## funfex (Feb 24, 2013)

ghemanth90 said:


> t
> 
> I'll probably use HD 7770 for 6 months. I'm planning to give that card to my relative after 6 months..
> So I thought of getting cheapest reliable PSU under 2k.
> ...



Get a TAG PSU.. they cheap


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 24, 2013)

FSP SAGA II 400 should be minimum choice. Or Corsair CX430V2 would be optimum choice.

Corsair VS350 is crap, and so is SAGA II 350Watt. Avoid them.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 24, 2013)

I would suggest you to stay away from FSP. I have submitted my SAGA-II 500 for the 4th time with Aditya IT. But everytime they ship me some repaired PSU which fails within a month or less. And when I asked 'em for a replacement, they say they dont stock FSP anymore so cant provide new Replacement anymore. My PSU is still lying with them ATM. 
So, better stick with CX-430v2.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> I would suggest you to stay away from FSP. I have submitted my SAGA-II 500 for the 4th time with Aditya IT. But everytime they ship me some repaired PSU which fails within a month or less. And when I asked 'em for a replacement, they say they dont stock FSP anymore so cant provide new Replacement anymore. My PSU is still lying with them ATM.
> So, better stick with CX-430v2.


Looks like getting the FSP could be an issue as its no longer stocked, that leaves corsair.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 24, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> I would suggest you to stay away from FSP. I have submitted my SAGA-II 500 for the 4th time with Aditya IT. But everytime they ship me some repaired PSU which fails within a month or less. And when I asked 'em for a replacement, they say they dont stock FSP anymore so cant provide new Replacement anymore. My PSU is still lying with them ATM.
> So, better stick with CX-430v2.



Thanks for sharing feedback about FSP.
I'm always skeptical about FSP & its availability & RMA in INdia, but I can't suggest against it due to lack of feedback about it.
You know there are many members here who will come up with their 'mostly innovative iknowall' idea and start bashing me for not suggesting FSP.

@OP: You got the feedback. You can't look beyond CX430V2.
If it is out of your budget, then simply don't buy HD7770.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Thanks for sharing feedback about FSP.
> I'm always skeptical about FSP & its availability & RMA in INdia, but I can't suggest against it due to lack of feedback about it.
> You know there are many members here who will come up with their 'mostly innovative iknowall' idea and *start bashing me for not suggesting FSP.*
> 
> ...


Prepare for war 

J/K, OP, when FSP came they were the best VFM, but since their distro rolled the ball its no longer a viable option, thanks to saswat23 for his feedback, this gives a solid idea about FSP A.S.S and hence we'll no longer recommend it.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 24, 2013)

cx430V2 is the lowest possible PSU for 7770 unless you have a i5/i7-3xxx K and OC it


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 25, 2013)

IMO VS-450 would also suffice!


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 25, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> IMO VS-450 would also suffice!



Yes, OP should consider about it if it available at his place and at a lower price than CX430V2 (which it should).


----------

